# Wild grizzly bear, Glacier National Park



## MichaelHodges (Nov 9, 2012)

There are 1200 of these in the lower 48:







http://michaelhodgesfiction.com/


----------



## brad-man (Nov 9, 2012)

That is an awesome shot! I hope you were using really long glass


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 9, 2012)

MichaelHodges said:


> There are 1200 of these in the lower 48:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sad to think that there are only 1200 in the lower 48... :-\ Your image is excellent Mike, really shows how incredibly beautiful their coats are and how massive these bears are... Great Shot, Congrats!


----------



## kubelik (Nov 9, 2012)

sweet shot. curious to know what lens, and other details of the shot - were you hiking backcountry?


----------



## Greatland (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey, tell us a little about the equipment used to take the picture....please?


----------



## westr70 (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice shot. Terribly jealous.............. of the lens. I've put off buying one of these (used) because of the cost and depth of field issues that I've heard about. Any opinions you'd care to share?


----------



## MichaelHodges (Nov 10, 2012)

Greatland said:


> Hey, tell us a little about the equipment used to take the picture....please?



Hey everyone, thanks for the kind words. 

The photo was taken with a Canon 7D and a 300 F4 L IS + Canon 1.4x II TC. Here are some stats:

spot metering
iso 400
420mm
1/800 
F10
AI Servo + AF expansion center cluster
+5 micro focus adjust

I agree that the key is to get the claws nice and sharp in the image. I was pleased with the image out of camera (bears are elusive, so this is a rare thing). Very little processing was applied.



http://michaelhodgesfiction.com/


----------



## chops411 (Nov 10, 2012)

Great picture.


----------



## ions (Nov 11, 2012)

Very nice! There appears to be another bear behind him, did you get a shot of that one too?


----------



## MichaelHodges (Nov 11, 2012)

Good eyes 

More photos forthcoming, with mom and mystery bear in the cliffs (but first, I need to actually process those images, lol).




http://michaelhodgesfiction.com/


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 11, 2012)

ions....good eye indeed!

I missed that until you pointed it out. Even then, I could bearly see it ;D


----------



## bycostello (Nov 12, 2012)

lovely image...


----------



## MichaelHodges (Nov 14, 2012)

Okay, mystery bear revealed. I've taken a lot of grizz images, but this one is probably my favorite:







http://michaelhodgesfiction.com/


----------



## ions (Nov 20, 2012)

It was either another bear or a new species - Bearapillar!  Looking forward to seeing more from the series.


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 24, 2012)

MichaelHodges said:


> Good eyes
> 
> More photos forthcoming, with mom and mystery bear in the cliffs (but first, I need to actually process those images, lol).
> 
> ...


----------



## MichaelHodges (Nov 25, 2012)

ions said:


> It was either another bear or a new species - Bearapillar!



;D ;D


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 27, 2012)

MichaelHodges said:


> Okay, mystery bear revealed. I've taken a lot of grizz images, but this one is probably my favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really cool Michael! Looks like they are sniffing you out!


----------

